# Prime example of why I dont like mice.



## redtailgal (Oct 24, 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tCtM8UEQv8[/youtube]


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 24, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tCtM8UEQv8[/youtube]


because a fake mouse can live through a mouse trap.....?


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 25, 2012)

sigh...............:/


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=) (Oct 25, 2012)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> sigh...............:/


Its eating cheese.....? 

I'm really at loss why this is a prime example..


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 25, 2012)

Because they're smart and crafty and will find ways to get around our attempts at controlling them?


----------



## Hillsvale (Oct 25, 2012)

Initially I felt bad (well if it were a "real" mouse) but I almost died when it started doing pushups... good cheese commercial!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 25, 2012)

Hillsvale said:
			
		

> Initially I felt bad (well if it were a "real" mouse) but I almost died when it started doing pushups... good cheese commercial!


haha same here!!


----------



## Royd Wood (Oct 25, 2012)

Loved it RTG - but then at the end clicked on suggested youtube vids and spent an hour watching some guys and gals doing stupid drunk stunts  mind you while watching I did have cheese on toast with a fine mug of tea


----------



## redtailgal (Oct 25, 2012)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Loved it RTG - but then at the end clicked on suggested youtube vids and spent an hour watching some guys and gals doing stupid drunk stunts  mind you while watching I did have cheese on toast with a fine mug of tea


lol youtube can be addictive!


----------



## little farmer (Mar 19, 2013)

Hahahahahaha!!!  That is a really good cheese commercial. XD I showed it to my parents and my Dad loved it.


----------



## HorseCrazy (Apr 23, 2013)

Eye of the Tiger!  I died when I heard that.  We have trouble with mice in our barn... it's kind of gross.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Apr 23, 2013)

Thankfully my mice aren't that strong! Our traps work just fine


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 23, 2013)

I hate mice too...figured out what our van's electrical wiring problem was...MICE!!!!  Dangblastedit


----------

